# Trawler VIVALDI (aluminium).



## VIVALDI (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello,

Following the comments in the gallery models ships in
connection with the realization of trawler VIVALDI, I open new a tread
here.

The hull consists of 44 frames, stuck on an aluminium skittle a
thickness of 12mm. Construction was done reversed as shows it the
photos of the _Attach Files_. the skeleton thus obtained is covered
with boards out of wooden of 3mm. The hull out of wooden is made tight
with a glycéro varnish diluted with gasoline of
terébhentine outside, and resin armed inside. Then sheet parts
aluminium 1mm are stuck with a special adhesive used in aeronautics industry.
The sheets which cover the hull are cut out with dimensions of true hull.
The sheets are formatted with all that is round and of the good curve:
mess tin, can, pot of flower, and even a wheel of car! 

The hull measures 1 meter 75, broad 50 cm. the scale is the 1/13ème.


----------

